# [SOLVED] df - zly rozmiar partycji

## gentoousr

witam, chodzi o partycje 10gb, ktora df pokazuje jako partycje 5gb :/ (nie mam pojecia dlaczego) system plikow to reiserfs

fdisk/cfdisk pokazuja 10gb; zreszta taki rozmiar nadalem wiec tym bardziej nie wiem dlaczego df ukrywa polowe partycji.

Dodam jeszcze ze wczesniej byla to partycja faktycznie 5gb ale zdecydowalem sie ja usunac, poczym utworzyc nowa 10gb wiec byc moze gdzies tu jest problem i po prostu df 'widzi' ta poparzednia partycje, jak to zmienic ??   :Question: Last edited by gentoousr on Wed Jun 02, 2010 10:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mbar

używając mkfs.reiserfs

----------

## gentoousr

mkreiserfs z tego co pamietam, ale to to samo; zrobilem tak i dlaczego pojawilo sie takie duze 50% przeklamanie???

----------

## gentoousr

no faktycznie powtorne formatowanie pomoglo i jest ok. ale jestem pewien ze formatowalem ta partycje zaraz po utworzeniu. :/

----------

## SlashBeast

resize_reiserfs mogles po prostu uzyc.

----------

## sebas86

 *gentoousr wrote:*   

> no faktycznie powtorne formatowanie pomoglo i jest ok. ale jestem pewien ze formatowalem ta partycje zaraz po utworzeniu. :/

  Po edycji tablicy partycji najlepiej zresetować system lub wypiąć i wpiąć urządzenie, aby zostały utworzone poprawne nody w dev.

----------

## SlashBeast

blockdev --rereadpt /dev/sda lub partprobe z parteda powinno wymusic ogarniecie nowej struktury dysku.

----------

## ernov

To niestety nie działa na urządzenie w danym momencie używane (systemowe) i reboot jest konieczny.

----------

